# Web-FTP Bookmarks werden nicht mehr geladen



## Andis (10. Feb. 2008)

Gerade hatte sich in der Datenbank die Tabelle "session" verabschiedet,ich  konnte diese jedoch mit "Repair Table" wiederherstellen. Allerdings wird seitdem der Menübaum im Web-FTP nicht mehr aufgebaut. Es erscheint lediglich die Meldung 



> [FONT=Arial,MS Sans Serif,Helvetica]Einen Moment bitte, Ihre Bookmarks werden geladen.  [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial,MS Sans Serif,Helvetica]Sollte diese Seite nicht nach maximal 25 Sekunden verschwinden, bitte auf neuladen  klicken.[/FONT]


Wenn ich auf neuladen (Link: https://meinserver.de/isp_file/inhalt_tree.php?s=) klicke bin ich ausgeloggt. 



> FEHLER 103: Es wurde kein Username oder Passwort angegeben.


Ob der Tabellencrash damit im Zusammenhang steht kann ich nicht sagen, ein Backup gabt es bisher auch noch nicht.
Ich habe danach die aktuelle Version 2.2.19 installiert, erwartungsgemäß ist das Problem aber geblieben.

Gibt es noch Hoffnung?

Grüße
Andis


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2008)

Wie groß ist die Webseite, die Du per FTP öffnen möchtest (ca. Anzahl der Ordner und Dateien)?


----------



## Andis (11. Feb. 2008)

Puh, keine Ahnung.
Das ist schon eine Menge die ich nicht Annähernd beziffern kann. Sind aber schoneinmal fast 10GB an Bildern. Per Symlink werden zudem ca 20GB an Mediadateien eingebunden, die proftp bedingt nur per http abrufbar sind.

Andis


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2008)

Dann wird die Seite einfach zu groß für das webFTP sein. Die Anwendung geht per FTP erstmal rekursiv durch die komplette Webseite, um den Baum aufbauen zu können.

Nimm statt des WebFTP am besten einen normalen FTP Client.


----------



## Andis (11. Feb. 2008)

> Nimm statt des WebFTP am besten einen normalen FTP Client


Sowieso. 
Einen Verzeichnisschutz anlegen ist aber so bequem über Web-FTP.


----------

